# Lola's doeling - she has been named - pics page 2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the doeling - really tough to see as it was dark - and of course she found the darkest corner of the whole acreage.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She's lovely though, congrats Allison!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Awwwwww.....how adorable.....congrats..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

I will get better pictures in the morning -

She is:
37% Boer
13% Sanaan
50% Nigerian.

She looked to have blue eyes - but I am thinking that they will not last and they will go to gold like her sister last year did - but are those Moon Spots on her sides???


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

AWW! I love her face! And ears!
I can't believe Lola only had 1!!! :shocked:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

*What a Sweetheart!  *


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

no thats just a white spot.

Congrats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Well, what a unique little one this one has turned out to be - LOL! I have NO idea what this coloring is called or really even where the heck it came from. Sire is Blue - Black and White with Blue eyes, dam is Gold and White with gold eyes.

Here is the unnamed doeling. These pictures it is still hard to see her coloring as it was dawn when I took them and overcast.......... Her eyes do look blue-er today and momma is doing good.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She is just adorable! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

sh'es so cute! look at that little face!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

What a beautiful little girl.  I love her color and how cute is that face?

:balloons: Congrats and welcome to the world, baby girl. :balloons:

Anna


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She sure knows how to getcha with those poses-yes face too precious! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She's precious!! Congrats!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Love her coloring!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

she's beautiful...  ....So happy that everyone is doing well............ :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

I think her color pattern is caled sable.

What a darling. Thats why breeding is fun - you never know what you will get


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Congrats on a healthy doeling! :clap:

She is very pretty- it sure looks like shes got some baby blues too


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Precious!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She is adorable!! What a beauty too....love her color, nothing like mom or dad at all!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Yah, that was the weirdest thing to see - so confused on the coloring - LOL!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She is GORGEOUS!!! I LOVED the pic you sent me on my phone last night!  She's just so darn cute! :leap:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

She's too cute! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola's doeling*

Lola's doeling has been named - please meet Catalina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfect name for a perfect little girl. And those blue eyes really show through now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...I agree with Liz ....Catalina ... is a very pretty name ... :wink: :greengrin:

she is gorgeous


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL name!!!!!!!  She is SO CUTE! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute name. Congratulations.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely doeling and pretty name!


----------

